# Setting up



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

My goat won't set up right any showers have any tips? His back feet are great, but he refuses to stand straight on his front feet! I attached a pic...


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

First off, he's a GORGEOUS show wether! Do you brace, or set up? If you're just setting, put him on a show chain or pronged collar. Don't put his front legs so far forward. Widen front legs, and pull his head back, so that it is above his shoulders.


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks! we set up and brace. He naturally wants to put his front legs that far forward:/


----------



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not to great at showing mine, but when they want to put their legs far forwards I put my foot in front, so they can't pass it. When mine lunge forward I stick my knee slightly to their chests. Hope it helps a little. Your goat is really nice!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Then correct him with a tug on the chain, and put his feet how they should be. If he's set in that pic, his back legs are a bit over extended as well.


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Well that's just how our AG teacher told me to do it and what has been winnin. (except for the front) but I will try your advice tomorrow! thanks!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

he looks like he's all laid out causing a swayed back.

Like HAMILTON ACRES BOER GOATS said, the rear legs need to come in. Set the front legs under the shoulders more. Look at HAMILTON ACRES BOER GOATS pic. 

Just keep working with him till he gives in and does what you want. Don't quit till you get to that point. Could take hours the first time but each time after that will be less and less. And always find a good point to end on.


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh okay. I have been told by numerous people they should set up how they stand when they urinate and that's how his back legs are.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Okay, I see the problem. You're trying to pull him forward on the chain so he's pulling back. Try pulling up and back instead of forward.


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Okay! I will try! thanks!


----------

